# Microclimate Ministat 100



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

Microclimate Ministat 100 any good or not ?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

These things are awful!
I've been using one for the past six months and GRRR I couldn't hate it any more if I tried!
The calibration is awful. Mine was set at 92f to go off at 88f and the temperatures can fluctuate anywhere from 76f to 98f I HATE IT!
I have finally invested in a Habistat pulse stat and it is bang on. Calibrated beautifully - set it to 88f and it holds 88f - and accurate within the degree.
Look on eBay you can get them for about £35. Well worth it.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

my 2 are fine


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> These things are awful!
> I've been using one for the past six months and GRRR I couldn't hate it any more if I tried!
> The calibration is awful. Mine was set at 92f to go off at 88f and the temperatures can fluctuate anywhere from 76f to 98f I HATE IT!
> I have finally invested in a Habistat pulse stat and it is bang on. Calibrated beautifully - set it to 88f and it holds 88f - and accurate within the degree.
> Look on eBay you can get them for about £35. Well worth it.


Habistat mat stats are exactly the same. Mat stats are on/off stats so you can't just set your desired temp and expect it to be correct... it takes quite a bit of adjustment and temp checking to get the correct temp range.

A pulse stat (Microclimate OR Habistat) is better overall because it pulses a more stable temp constantly.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the Habistat I have is perfectly calibrated, whereas the microclimate is not. I can accept a certain fluctuation from an on/off mat stat but I was getting a 20+ degree fluctuation and as far as I was concerned it just wasn't good enough.
The habistat pulse is perfect - and well worth the money.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> Well the Habistat I have is perfectly calibrated, whereas the microclimate is not. I can accept a certain fluctuation from an on/off mat stat but I was getting a 20+ degree fluctuation and as far as I was concerned it just wasn't good enough.
> The habistat pulse is perfect - and well worth the money.


You mean you have a Habistat on/off stat too? All my Habistat mat stats have a massive fluctuation too. 
I just can't see how you can compare an on/off stat with a pulse stat (no matter who they're made by) - they're completely different products.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

my ministat is fine, it heats up to 92F and cools down to 88F, then heats up again. probe positioning is key.


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

were do you put the probe for the best results


----------



## Chris14 (Dec 27, 2011)

Put it wherever the reptile is most e.g. if you have a leo put it on the floor of the cage as that is where they are mostly.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Doidge said:


> Microclimate Ministat 100 any good or not ?


 
We use Ministat 100 in our reptile centre as well as habistat and fine them all fine.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Doidge said:


> were do you put the probe for the best results





Chris14 said:


> Put it wherever the reptile is most e.g. if you have a leo put it on the floor of the cage as that is where they are mostly.


Think they may have worked out where to put after 2 years :whistling2:


----------

